
Early Patches For Kernel Lockdown Mode Set For Linux 4.12 - rbanffy
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.12-Module-Params-Lock
======
redm
Here's the actual request:
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1705.0/00987.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1705.0/00987.html)

------
blumentopf
Linus hasn't pulled it yet. (And it's doubtful whether he will.) It's just
David Howells has requested him to do so.

------
zkms
...is this a BSD securelevel equivalent? It sorta looks like it.

